# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Άλλη] ερωτηση σχετικα με πλυντηριο ρουχων brandt

## aggeletakis

καλησπερα εχω εδω και 3 χρονια ενα πλυντηριο ρουχων brandt μοντελο WTE1272K ανω φορτωσης και απο χτες μου βγαζει ενδειξη στην οθονη D07.εψαξα μεσα στο manual του πλυντηριου και λεει οτι το 07 σημαινει προβλημα με το καπακι ασφαλειας οτι δεν εχει κλεισει καλα δηλαδη.εγω μια χαρα εχω κλεισει το καπακι δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα αλλα συνεχιζει και βγαζει την ιδια ενδειξη και επισης δεν τραβαει νερο οταν παταω το start.οποιος γνωριζει ας βοηθησει,ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------

zoelemb (24-09-12)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για βάλε το πρόγραμμα προς το τέλος που βγάζει νερά και προχωράει για το στίψιμο να δεις τι κάνει εκεί? 
Και αυτό για να καταλάβουμε αν έχει πρόβλημα ο διακόπτης της πόρτας ...ή πρόβλημα στην βαλβίδα εισόδου νερού.

----------


## aggeletakis

> Για βάλε το πρόγραμμα προς το τέλος που βγάζει νερά και προχωράει για το στίψιμο να δεις τι κάνει εκεί? 
> Και αυτό για να καταλάβουμε αν έχει πρόβλημα ο διακόπτης της πόρτας ...ή πρόβλημα στην βαλβίδα εισόδου νερού.


φιλε δεν μπορω να το βαλω στο τελος γιατι εχει στανταρ προγραμμα η καθε ρυθμιση.δεν μου εχει δηλαδη να το παω εγω οπου θελω,στην αρχη ανοιγει το κουμπι το start βαζω το προγραμμα που θελω αλλα δεν μου ξεκιναει διοτι μετα απο 5 δευτερα βγαζει αυτο το D07.τσεκαρα την πορτα κανει το κλικ που σημαινει οτι εχει κλεισει μια χαρα και τσεκαρα πισω τον σωληνα του νερου δεν εχει τιποτα μεσα μπας και ειχε πιασει κατι και ειχε βουλωσει,αλλα τιποτα ολα κανονικα μου φαινονται.τωρα που το κοιταξα ενω ακουω οτι παει να τραβηξει νερο δεν τραβαει για αυτο λογικα μου βγαζει αυτο τον κωδικο.τι προβλημα υπαρχει δηλαδη?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην έχει πρόγραμμα μόνο για ξέπλυμα π.χ. Κατάλαβα τι θέλεις να πεις ... ότι είναι με προγραμματισμό πλακέτας κτλ αλλά σίγουρα έχει και επιλογή μόνο π.χ. (σκέτο άντληση νερού).

Το ότι ακούγεται το κλικ όταν κλείνεις την πόρτα δεν σημαίνει ότι ενεργοποιείται και ο διακόπτης που υπάρχει από κάτω.
και δεν εννοούσα την σωλήνα νερού .... αλλά την ηλεκτροβαλβίδα νερού . ένα πηνίο είναι 
Είναι δύσκολο πάντως πλυντήριο αυτά που έχουν την πόρτα από πάνω για να μπορέσεις να προχωρήσεις με άνεση. Και όσες οδηγίες και να σου δώσουμε θα πελαγώσεις , εκτός και είσαι λίγο γάτος και έχεις σχετικές εμπειρίες με τα ηλεκτρολογικά.

----------


## aggeletakis

> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην έχει πρόγραμμα μόνο για ξέπλυμα π.χ. Κατάλαβα τι θέλεις να πεις ... ότι είναι με προγραμματισμό πλακέτας κτλ αλλά σίγουρα έχει και επιλογή μόνο π.χ. (σκέτο άντληση νερού).
> 
> Το ότι ακούγεται το κλικ όταν κλείνεις την πόρτα δεν σημαίνει ότι ενεργοποιείται και ο διακόπτης που υπάρχει από κάτω.
> και δεν εννοούσα την σωλήνα νερού .... αλλά την ηλεκτροβαλβίδα νερού . ένα πηνίο είναι 
> Είναι δύσκολο πάντως πλυντήριο αυτά που έχουν την πόρτα από πάνω για να μπορέσεις να προχωρήσεις με άνεση. Και όσες οδηγίες και να σου δώσουμε θα πελαγώσεις , εκτός και είσαι λίγο γάτος και έχεις σχετικές εμπειρίες με τα ηλεκτρολογικά.


εχει 3 λειτουργιες φιλε μου.μια για την κυρια πλυση μια για στιψιμο και αλλη μια που λεει spin και ειναι τελευταια και κανει 10 λεπτα οι αλλες 2 θελουν πιο πολυ χρονο.το προβλημα λογικα ειναι με την αντληση νερου γιατι οταν παταω το on-off βλεπω οτι πιεζεται η σωληνα του νερου να αντλησει αλλα σταματαει ακαριαια.δηλαδη με το on πιεζεται και μετα τελος,μετα φυσικα απο 5 δευτερα βγαζει αυτο το σφαλμα στην οθονη το d07.απο ηλεκτρολογικα και πηνια και τετοια δεν νιωθω καθολου απλα ανοιξα την σωληνα να δω μηπως εχει βουλωσει τιποτα,μεσα στο πλυντηριο απο πισω δεν εχω κοιταξει καθολου.λες να εχει καει το μηχανημα που κανει την αντληση?αν εχεις καμια οδηγια πες την μου και τα πιανω αμεσως αρκει να ξερω που βαδιζω αλλιως φωναζω τεχνικο και το φτιαχνει

----------


## vasilimertzani

θυμασαι παλια που δουλευε,αν εκανες επιλογη προγραμματος με ανοιχτη πορτα σου εβγαζε παλι το ιδιο?ή δεν ειχε τυχει?
παντως ετσι οπως τα λες δειχνει προβλημα στον διακοπτη της πορτας.

----------


## aggeletakis

> θυμασαι παλια που δουλευε,αν εκανες επιλογη προγραμματος με ανοιχτη πορτα σου εβγαζε παλι το ιδιο?ή δεν ειχε τυχει?
> παντως ετσι οπως τα λες δειχνει προβλημα στον διακοπτη της πορτας.


οχι φιλε δεν μου εχει τυχει ποτε να βαλω προγραμμα με ανοιχτη πορτα.παντα πρωτα την κλεινω μετα διαλεγω προγραμμα και μετα start

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Λοιπόν Γιώργο επειδή τα ξύνουμε πολύ και δεν κάνουμε και τίποτα . Αν βρίσκεις ότι είναι δύσκολο να ανοίξεις το επάνω πλαίσιο για να φτάσεις στον διακόπτη της πόρτας.
Δοκίμασε για πιο εύκολα (αν και δεν ξέρω σημειώνω το μοντέλο) . Έχει ένα λάστιχο (της πόρτας) που είναι πιασμένο πάνω στο πλαίσιο γύρω γύρω αυτό από πίσω από το αυτάκι του έχει μια κορδέλα που το σφίγγει και το κρατάει , βγάλε την κορδέλα για να μπορέσεις προσωρινά να παραμερίσεις το λάστιχο της πόρτας και από εκεί μέσα να δεις τα βύσματα του διακόπτη αν δείχνουν καμμένα ή να κάνεις μια δοκιμή ενώνοντας τα να δεις αν θα δουλέψει. Αν έχει παραπάνω από 2 καλώδια . τότε ένωσε αυτά που είναι τα πιο χοντρά και τα τυχόν λεπτά καλώδια άσε τα όπως έχουν .

----------


## konman

Το πιο πιθανο ειναι το ηλεκτρομανταλο.

Τα καλωδια ειναι 3 ή 4 και αν κανει λαθος 
παει η πλακετα.

----------


## aggeletakis

παιδια εκανα ενα βιντεο να δειτε και εσεις το πλυντηριο και τι ακριβως προβλημα μου βγαζει.η αναλυση της οθονης ειναι λιγο χαλια γιατι δεν εχω καλη καμερα αλλα πιστευω θα καταλαβετε τι παιζει.http://tinypic.com/r/30xcrat/6

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Από μια μικρή έρευνα που έκανα σε άλλα site εικάζεται ότι ο κωδικός D07 είναι πιθανή διαρροή νερού , στο πάτωμα της βάσης του πλυντηρίου και αν ισχύει αυτό τότε στο πάτωμα πιθανόν να έχει νερά από διαρροή νερού (μέσα στο πλυντήριο) . και έχουν έναν διακόπτη / φλοτέρ . για ασφάλεια .

----------


## konman

Πριν απο λιγο ειδα ενα Brandt ενω το εβαζα να δουλευει
μετα απο μερικα δευτερολεπτα εκλεινε (δεν ειχε οθονη)
και ηταν απο την πορτα.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> παιδια εκανα ενα βιντεο να δειτε και εσεις το πλυντηριο και τι ακριβως προβλημα μου βγαζει.η αναλυση της οθονης ειναι λιγο χαλια γιατι δεν εχω καλη καμερα αλλα πιστευω θα καταλαβετε τι παιζει.http://tinypic.com/r/30xcrat/6


αφου στο manual λεει οτι ειναι η πορτα ασφαλειας,πρεπει να το λυσεις να μετρησεις και να δεις.οτι και να λεμε πρεπει σιγα σιγα να αποκλειεις εξαρτηματα.

----------


## jimskerle

αν και περασε καιρος απο το ερωτημα σου. δες και αυτο. σε μενα εγινε 2 φορες με επιτυχια.αν ανοιξεις το αριστερο πλαινο καπακι θα δεις τον ιμαντα που γυρθζει τον καδο. στο πλαισιο πανω εχει κατι σαν αισθητηρες , μπορει να σου μοιασουν με μαγνητες. σε αυτα με τον καιρο και την λειτουργεια του ιμαντα καθεται μαυριλα. εγω τα καθαρισα απλα. και δουλευει..δοκιμασε το

----------


## jimskerle

> καλησπερα εχω εδω και 3 χρονια ενα πλυντηριο ρουχων brandt μοντελο WTE1272K ανω φορτωσης και απο χτες μου βγαζει ενδειξη στην οθονη D07.εψαξα μεσα στο manual του πλυντηριου και λεει οτι το 07 σημαινει προβλημα με το καπακι ασφαλειας οτι δεν εχει κλεισει καλα δηλαδη.εγω μια χαρα εχω κλεισει το καπακι δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα αλλα συνεχιζει και βγαζει την ιδια ενδειξη και επισης δεν τραβαει νερο οταν παταω το start.οποιος γνωριζει ας βοηθησει,ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!


αν και περασε καιρος απο το ερωτημα σου. δες και αυτο. σε μενα εγινε 2 φορες με επιτυχια.αν ανοιξεις το αριστερο πλαινο καπακι θα δεις τον ιμαντα που γυρθζει τον καδο. στο πλαισιο πανω εχει κατι σαν αισθητηρες , μπορει να σου μοιασουν με μαγνητες. σε αυτα με τον καιρο και την λειτουργεια του ιμαντα καθεται μαυριλα. εγω τα καθαρισα απλα. και δουλευει..δοκιμασε το

----------

